# I just saw Bob again!



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

Bob Clark came over to my house to see all my snakes and to have a talk. I am so chuffed. He couldn't stay for long as he had to get back to Paris this afternoon.

Anyway we had a talk and I am now his distributor in the UK


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

congrats 
:no1:


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Hello there Bob Clarkes UK bitch :lol2:


----------



## python66 (Apr 12, 2007)

great does that mean you will be getting snakes in all the time from bob


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

python66 said:


> great does that mean you will be getting snakes in all the time from bob


I will be getting regular shipments so I am saying yes.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Well done Henry! That's always a good thing! Possibly the biggest breeder in America as well!
I'm also close to securing a UK distribution contract with an American Breeder, I will keep it under my hat for now though until final arrangements are made!


----------



## lampropeltis (Jun 21, 2007)

bet that took some suck holeing


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

lampropeltis said:


> bet that took some suck holeing


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

nice one dude!! i bet he appriciates it more than anyone else will! :grin1:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

argentine_boa said:


> I will be getting regular shipments so I am saying yes.


Good to know. Still saving for next retic


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

cool now something else for me to spend mine and my OH's money on :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

the donald trump of snakes.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i wonder what his screen name is here? who could it be ...hmmmm???:lol2:


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

WOW. Congratz :grin1:


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

thats well good! congrats


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Congratulations Henry, that's quite a coup. :smile:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

look whos been eating american arse do dah do dah 
henry is sucking up oh the do dah day, oh the do dah dooo .

Im so glad that you got that do dah do dah
cos now it means i can get snakes 
oh the doo dah day
oh the do dar doo
i dont know why i sing this song oh the do daHHHH DAY. 

lol im hypers


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> lol im hypers


Mad more like.. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

agreed


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Congrats :no1:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

You must be well chuffed! 

I had told mrfluff no more snakes but.............................

Jo

(Mrs Fluff)


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

argentine_boa said:


> Bob Clark came over to my house to see all my snakes and to have a talk. I am so chuffed. He couldn't stay for long as he had to get back to Paris this afternoon.
> 
> Anyway we had a talk and I am now his distributor in the UK


 
:cheers::cheers::cheers:

congrats dude, i may have to place an order bnefore too long then


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

I was eye spying your list for October... At least now there is no rush ! :lol:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

congrats.
Dont suppose he brought any snakes over with him?:smile:


----------



## KayDee (Oct 10, 2006)

That's great news! I hope it works out well for you.


----------



## jonosd (Sep 4, 2007)

whos bob clarke? dont everyone laugh and point at once lol. take it hes a breeder, but of what snakes? wheres he from ?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

jeez, sounds like he's some kind of rockstar over there. you guys can clean your noses off now, i know it smells bad!:Na_Na_Na_Na::rotfl:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

HABU said:


> jeez, sounds like he's some kind of rockstar over there. you guys can clean your noses off now, i know it smells bad!:Na_Na_Na_Na::rotfl:


Hes expensive. about 1/2 of the list can be gotten cheaper over here anyway.
There are however a few bargains hidden away in there


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Tops said:


> Hes expensive. about 1/2 of the list can be gotten cheaper over here anyway.
> There are however a few bargains hidden away in there


i said that once.....didn't go over too well. glad we got some water between us!:war::war:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

I think you pay for the name. Doesnt seem to make much difference to the snakes though.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

if i had his money i'd be............


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

His ball collection is amazing...but he doesn't do boa morphs .


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you like his balls? hehe....just kidding!


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

HABU said:


> you like his balls? hehe....just kidding!


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

HABU said:


> you like his balls? hehe....just kidding!


*sigh* :roll:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

sorry, i had to....


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

intravenous said:


> His ball collection is amazing...but he doesn't do boa morphs .


he does do boas just not as much as he does pythons


----------

